# Windsor and Chiltern Bloodhounds



## thoms623 (2 October 2015)

I'm relatively new to Berks area and - as far as I can tell - this is one of the closest packs to me, but I can't seem to find out any info on them at all. Can anyone help? I found them listed in Baily's so assume they're still alive and kicking. Many thanks


----------



## spacefaer (2 October 2015)

http://www.draghunting.de/meutenint1.html

I found this but I wouldn't assume it verifies their existence as there's at least one pack on there that no longer exists.  

Never heard of them but I'm not a blood hounding girl !


----------



## thoms623 (3 October 2015)

Hi That's great thanks v much &#9786; I've never been "blood hounding" either, but I'll give anything a go once, it just seems the closest thing to home &#128512;


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (3 October 2015)

I havnt heard of them, but think there is a few drag and foxhound packs in that area is worth messaging them as you will prop find at least one local meet.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (4 October 2015)

Could be worth looking at SouthernShiresBloodhounds


----------



## ihatework (4 October 2015)

Windsor & Chiltern - a blast from the past!! I ran riot with them as a teenager &#55357;&#56859;
They havent been around for a long while.

The 2 main drag packs in that area are Sandhurst and Berks & Bucks


----------

